#   >     .

## aleks24

.         .      ()           ,                             ...         ?

----------


## VLDMR

,  ,                   ()    . 

   -  1-    4330 .,                . ,   -    - ()  -      4330.  -  . 
  ,    , , ,          2600-2700 (  )     (   )     ,     .     - "   ". ,           -   .   ,   ,  1500,    2600.  :Smilie: 
ps:  , ,   ,  ,  () .       . 

     ,             ()    .   ,        .       .      .  :Wink: 
      ,   -   -      -   ,  "  ",      .

----------


## aleks24

(9  20:00  8:00):
 : 140415
 -  : 146     :
: 80 
     :
                      21               1-31               184.00                                             1404.15
                          21               1-31                80.00                 35.000%                  213.68
_                    21              1-31                 23.00                 14.000%                  229.02
                                 21               1-31                 23.00                 15.000%                  277.03
:                                                                                                                              2123.88
                             21                                                                                              276.00

          1847.88...   !!!!!!!!     2300.

----------


## aleks24

... ...    ???       35%         ...      ...

----------


## aleks24

:
1404.15/146=962  
: 80*9,62*1,35=103896

----------


## aleks24

_              14%=22902
         15%=27703
   294916       256577          600-700 ???
       184       ???   1404.15/184=7.63...

----------


## VLDMR

> ... ...    ???       35%         ...      ...


 -. .  ,      ,     .  ,  .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ,      1,35,    -      ...   146 - 80 = 66    80 .   .    66  .      -    146,        80.
     146       80  0.35.   = 146*1 + 80 *0,35 = 66*1+80*1,35 , .
,      146     ?    5- 40-     - 23  183 .   ,  .          .  -   8 , ,  - .  .  :Big Grin: 

,    ,   .  ,     . 
 -    ? ,     - 183,    146,     .          .      ,       ,    -    "  "    . 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


  :
   -    - .     - 183.        .  184!!!    31  -     .   " ".
    146.  . 

   (  ,   )
  1404,15/183=7,67
 = 1404,15/183*1,35=10,36

,   66    80 .     = 66*7,67+80*10,36=1335,02


,    (146*7,67)+(80*2,69) =1335,02 ( ""  1.35,  ,     , 0.35)

,  14% ( ,          - (1404,15+213,68)*0,14=226,50,   229,02,        2,5    )
,  14% = 1335,02*0,14 = 186,90
,   = (1335,02+186,90)*0,15=228,29
  = 1335,02+186,90+228,29=1750,21

 -.  ,   ,              .   183. 
 ,         - .  :Wink: 

      - .   ,      .

----------


## BorisG

> 


  ,   .  :Wink: 
   146 .      184 .,     .
   ,  ,           (  1,40 .). 




> ... ...


  ,    ,  . 




> 35%         ...       ...


  .       ,        . ..      .




> :
> 1404.15/146=962


  .   184 .      .          .   . 




> ...


,  . 
,    ,   ,   146 .  184   ?  :Wink: 




> ...        184  ...


  ,      . 




> ?


 , ,   .    ,     .
        .
         (         ),        .         ()  . 
  ,    ,      .

----------


## VLDMR

,    *BorisG*  ,      :Big Grin: 

  ,    ?    ...   - 21 - ,   21-  ?   :Big Grin: 
     -  . , ,       20-.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aleks24

> ,   . 
>    146 .      184 .,     .
>    ,  ,           (  1,40 .). 
> 
>   ,    ,  . 
> 
>   .       ,        . ..      .
> 
>   .   184 .      .          .   . 
> ...


      :    196   88   80      128  ...      ...     :Smilie: ... :Smilie:

----------


## aleks24

> ,    *BorisG*  ,     
> 
>   ,    ?    ...   - 21 - ,   21-  ?  
>      -  . , ,       20-.


      ,    ...        ...        ... :Smilie:     ???    88  ...    1  2009     4330       ...              ...   ???

----------


## aleks24

.

----------


## VLDMR

> ...        ...


  ... **,    (    ,     ). 
  ,        , (,    ,     ). , ,      ,  ~40-50 . /     .  :Stick Out Tongue:    ,    40 .  .  :Wink: 




> ...    ???...
>               ...   ???


     .     .
      :



> * .* *.133*
> ...   ,             ( ),        ...


  ,           ,  .     ,  -   . , ,     ,      .




> .


  ...   ,   ,  .   :Frown:  ... 
     ?  " "?  "   "   ?       ?  * !*  (  ),          .      100%  ,    ** ,    .      ,     ,      ,   .
**       ...    .

ps:     .     .    ,     - "   ". 
  -  . ,  (    ..) - , 

   -   - *.133* .  ,    .    . 

..         -  ( ,   ..),      .133 , ..  .

----------


## aleks24

!!!     ...   ...     ...    -   ...      ...              330   .....     2100-2200  ...       ??? ???          2300 (   )        2300???           (4330)    ???

----------


## VLDMR

> 2300 (   )        2300???           (4330)    ???


       (  ** ,  .*133* ).    -        - ,      , ,    "       " ,   " "?

ps:   -  ,      - -    , --?        ...      ,   - (  ),   ...
          -    ,   ...     , ""  :Stick Out Tongue:    ... ,  ,       -   " " ,       ?

----------


## aleks24

...   -    ...        ... !!!!  !!!!

----------


## BorisG

> ...   -  ,      ...


      .  14%        .

----------


## VLDMR

> .  14%        .


 ,    " 14%".   .  

** .       - " " (        ),    - " ..."  -        , (  14%)        ,              .  .

         (    ) -     " "   -      ( 2000.,  3000 .,  3500,       4330 ). " ..."    :Big Grin: 

   !!!  ::nyear::

----------

